# Reduced-Land for lease S.W. GA



## AndyMGA (Oct 11, 2011)

Up to 800 acres, will divide.  Fields for dove, plenty of deer.  40 miles directly south of Columbus, GA  Reduced to $8 per acre.  Call 229/838-6817 or email Matthew M. Moye
xixi@sowega.net


----------



## dodson1a (Jan 15, 2012)

What county is this land located in? I live in Sumter County Georgia.


----------



## ekajreots (Dec 17, 2012)

I spoke to you last Friday and you said this was leased.  Please contact me if it becomes available.  Jake 352-408-2870  Thanks


----------



## glh2506 (Dec 18, 2012)

dodson1a said:


> What county is this land located in? I live in Sumter County Georgia.



i believe it is in stewart county.


----------

